# male or female red devil



## zeke17 (Jan 14, 2008)

can someone tell me wat sex this red devil is please


----------



## Paaw (May 20, 2008)

I would say male


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks a male to me too, but can you take another photo like the second one but without the pelvic fin blocking the venting area?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

You can't tell from those pictures, as mentioned, we need to be able to see the vent.


----------

